# الي عنده معلومات عن هندسة طيران



## س+ص=1 (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد 
ولي الشرف اكون معاكم 
المهم انا طالب في الثانويه العامه ثالث طبيعي طبعا ودي بهندسه طيران وعندي استفسارات 
الاول كيف دراستها صعبه ولا سهله 
الثاني كيف مستقبلها الوظيفي
الثالث المرتب كيف مثمر (على قولة احد الاعضاء)
الرابع هل لها نسبه محدده في القياس 
وكم نسبة القبول في الثانويه العامه 
وهل يوجد في جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود كلية هندسه طيران علما انا في الرياض
ولكم مني اشكر والتقدير


----------



## جاسر (25 فبراير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

دراستها: إذا تحب الفيزياء فغالباً ستكون هندسة الطيران بالنسبة لك ممتعة والصعوبة والسهولة تختلف من مادة لأخرى .... 

مستقبلها: مجالات هندسة الطيران نوعاً ما محدوده ولكن يبدو الأمور ستتغير مع الشركات الجديدة, ولكن مهندس الطيران هو مهندس ميكانيكي فلا مشكلة 

المرتب: إنت وحظك 

نسبة القبول: أعتقد كلية الهندسة الآن يطلبون نسب عالية, أو درجة عاليه في اختبار القدرات.

الجامعات: هندسة الطيران في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة هو أقدم قسم تقريباً له 15 سنة, وهندسة الفضاء في جامعة الملك فهد للبرتول والمعادن

تحياتي يا س+ص=1


----------



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2007)

اذا كانت س = 48 % ,,,,و ص = 49% ,,,, اذا س+ص = 97 % 

اذا يمكنك دخول قسم الطيران ,,,,و هذا لمطلوب اثباته 

تحياتي يا أيها الزميل القادم ,,,,,


----------



## noooody (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات شخباركم؟


----------



## noooody (19 يناير 2010)

_ايش المواد الي نحتاجه للهندسه؟_


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

> ايش المواد الي نحتاجه للهندسه؟


رياضيات
فيزياء
بعض الكيمياء و علوم الحركة و الميكانيكا


----------



## noooody (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومه.
لكن ايش الكليات او الجامعات الي يتخصص في الهندسة طيران في السلطنه؟


----------

